
Show HN: Datafork classic Macintosh typefaces (with FontForge source) - jd3
https://github.com/JohnDDuncanIII/ClassicMacintoshFonts
======
jd3
I posted this in a response the other day, but I thought the greater HN
community would probably be interested as well. Only files that I can think of
that are missing are: the Apple Casual bitmap from the Newton (I have
contacted splorp about this) and Podium Sans/Univers TTFs (branding)

